# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Feeding Bumblebee Goby

## tryo

Hi all,

Newbie here. I just got myself 2 cute Bumblebee Goby but i have a few question on how to care for them. I must say they are full of personality but they seems to be very picky in terms of food. I am feeding them frozen bloodworm and they are eating some of them but even that they will still pick on certain worms only. My issue is most of the worms get eaten before they even reach them. Anyone have any better idea of feeding them? I am basically "spoon feeding" them now. I need to put the worms right in front of them slowly so they will eat. Even that, 10 worms only 2 worms get consume.  :Opps:

----------


## bluekoii

Bro heard from my frens rearing bumble bees, their lifespan is not long. But they feed on many things even feeders.
If u are successful in keeping them for long, let me know, I would also like to bu some.

Btw which farm u purchase from?

----------


## tryo

I got it from C328. I just got it for a month plus only. They are still doing well but i must say very picky eater. I will keep you posted in future of their progress. Just wondering how long is the lifespan?

----------


## takaco

Recently bought 4 bumblebee goby put them in my fresh water tank 3 died 1 survive  :Sad: 
3 who died i think its because they never eat flake food i feed them but the survivor got eat the flake food


The Bumblebee Goby requires a diet rich in small, live foods such as tubifex worms, bloodworms, brine shrimp and daphnia.

----------


## tryo

I think they are very picky. Before i started feeding them frozen bloodworms they refuse to eat anything at all(flakes or pellets). They only started feeding after i gave them frozen bloodworms. Even that they still very picky, only eating those that look fresher (red bright colored worms). Both of mine was a little bit pale in color in the beginning but after introducing bloodwomrms, they look healthier. I try not to feed them daily as well just in case they got sick of frozen bloodworms and refuse to eat again.  :Surprised:

----------


## Solasido

I have 2 for few months

They like live tubifex worms

----------


## apisto31

I've kept 2 for more than a year in a heavily planted tank until I gave them away. They do love frozen blood worm, but the main challenge is the are too slow to compete for food with other tank mates, so you have to spoon feed them and drop the food in front of them.

----------


## bryan

Bumblebee Gobys do better in a species tank or with tankmates that don't compete with it for food.

----------


## tryo

It is more than a month and they are still doing fine but just have to make sure i distract the other fishes first with other food(pellets) then i would put frozen bloodworms at areas where love to hang out. The other fishes still try to get the worms from them but they get the food first. If i am free i would use a tweezer and spoon feed them.

----------


## royss78

Hey tryo! I've kept bumblebee gobies quite some time back and I'm always fascinated by them. I agree with bro bryan that they do much better in a species tank and always try to feed them live food like tubifex worms, daphnia or bloodworms. I used to keep them in a community tank and because they always don't get to feed I specially custom made a transparent plastic box (size slightly bigger than a matchbox) with two small holes on each end that only a bumblebee goby can fit and I will fill it with bloodworms. I'll make it stick to their favorite corner and they will usually enter the small transparent box to feed. Sounds like a bit more hard work but at least I know they will get to eat without other fishes taking their share of the food.  :Wink:

----------


## tryo

Thanks Royss for the advice. You think they can fit into a tictac box?

----------


## royss78

tictac box is a little small... do take into account that you need to stuff some bloodworms inside of it.... let me check if I still have the feeding box. Will let you know the dimensions or better still if you don't mind an old box I can give it to you cause I don't rear bumblebee gobies anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

Tictac box is too small. You can probably DIY one using a plastic box from Daiso or something with a hole drilled or burnt in at the side. Alternative is to use a commercial snail trap for this purpose.

----------


## tryo

Thanks for the advice. I think I would try to DIY from Daiso. Hopefully i would get the goby stuck in the box. Haha.

----------


## PC1

I've read they only like live food. The couple I had only wanted live they wouldn't eat anything else for me  :Sad:

----------


## stormhawk

You can always wiggle some frozen bloodworms with a pair of long tweezers right in front of them. Chances are, they will take it.

----------


## bui

i would like to keep like 30 pcs of bumblee gobies with some molly and guppies, is it feasible?

----------


## bui

photo.jpg
sharing my bumblebee goby.

----------

